# One Final Fun Thing !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, as most of the stuff I had stored in my garage has now been sold, and I have only kept enough stuff to look after my own vehicles, and I am moving on from Detailing on a massive basis, I find myself with just a few more bits to sell on a DW thread left, which I will get on here tomorrow hopefully.

I will still be popping back every now and then to see how the world of Detailing is going, but my new venture will take up lots of time and so I wont be able to get on here much. 

So it seems only right that my "possibly the last" ever fun thread I put up on here should be a fun one 

So.....

I have here a pot of Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub Wax. 250ml size and its been used for just one car, so easily 97.5% full !

I will give this pot of wax out, free, to the winner of this thread.

To win it, all you have to do is make me laugh !!!!!!!!!

It can be a joke, a statement, a picture, anything, and the winner will be the guy, or gal, that makes me laugh the most 

The winner will be chosen tomorrow night at 8pm. The winner will get not only the pot of Dodo Wax, but also a "mystery box" of stuff which I know they will find very useful, made up of stuff which is far far too good to throw away but that I forgot to photograph for my upcoming sales thread 

Think this will bring a bit of fun and laughter to everyone on DW in this miserable weather we are having


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

You will never be rich Mark.

Not meant to make you laugh by the way......:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

P.A.D said:


> You will never be rich Mark.
> 
> Not meant to make you laugh by the way......:thumb:


May not of made me laugh, but there was a little smile on my face after reading that LOL.

I dont want to be rich, its over-rated  :lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Make you laugh? What do you not have morrors in your house?

Don't worry about the give away, I just wanted to wish you well for your new venture. You're a top bloke in my book in many ways, we could all learn a lot from you. Please don't be a stranger to the forum and let us know how things work out.

Best of luck matey
Take care
DD.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

All the best mate in your new venture and hope everything works out for you.

Have a quick read of this article,its not very long but fits in with the site and a lot of the feedback you seem to be getting off the members on here.

http://rense.com/general92/Rolls-RoycePicadilly.htm


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

danwel said:


> All the best mate in your new venture and hope everything works out for you.
> 
> Have a quick read of this article,its not very long but fits in with the site and a lot of the feedback you seem to be getting off the members on here.
> 
> http://rense.com/general92/Rolls-RoycePicadilly.htm


Wow, and I thought I had owned my Cougar for a long time - I have had that for 17 months !!! LOL


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

this made me laugh a lot






All the best for the future


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If this doesn't make you laugh, nothing will...


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=72ljfaoBx6c&desktop_uri=/watch?v=72ljfaoBx6c

Mark needing to cool off after giving everything away


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

So many to pictures to choose from but I'll start with this one, if you can post more than one I have a couple more of my favourites. Best of luck with your new venture! :wave:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

All the best mark


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Old School entertainment


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> All the best mark


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=293833

some good laughs in here


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

This might be worth a shot!


----------



## Kerrcentral (Dec 4, 2012)

*All the best!*

_"A man left his cat with his brother while he went on holiday for a week. When he came back, he called his brother to see when he could pick up his cat. The brother hesitated, then said, "I'm so sorry, but while you were away, the cat died."

The man was very upset and yelled, "You know, you could have broken the news to me gently. When I called today, you could have said he was on the roof and wouldn't come down. Then when I called the next day, you could have said that he had fallen off and that the vet was doing his best patching him up. Then when I called on the third day, you could have said he had passed away."

The brother thought about it and apologised.

"So how's Mum?" asked the man.

"She's on the roof and won't come down."_

Good luck in your new venture!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck with the new business matey :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Only because i cant believe its been 10 years.

I dont know you personally mark but you have done some very generous things on this forum. I just wanted to wish you all the best for the future and all the success and happiness you deserve. Good luck on the new venture.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant make you laugh, keep smiling though muppet !


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck on your new venture.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Love this episode, hopefully raise a laugh

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

good luck with the new business mark:thumb:dont know you but what i have seen and read on here your a top bloke in my book:thumb:im sure you will be missed fellaanyway here is my go

i was in tesco cafe ordering my food and the waitress asked if i wanted anything on my burger,so i had a fiver each way

hope it dont offend any body if it does feel free to remove and im sorry


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Like i said before keep in touch and good luck in your new venture :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

All the best mate!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=253406


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

All the best buddy hope you find the path that makes you happy


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

all the best Mark






a goodie imo


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck with the new business adventure Mark! :thumb: Hope you enjoy it, and don't make the mistake I made of going getting stuck in a job I hate. My job is so unbelievable.

I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:

First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.

The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career opportunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10. I'm not sure she even showers, much less shaves her "womanly" parts. I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store, she moans like a cat in heat.

But the jewel of the crowd has got to be the stoner. And this guy is more than just your average pothead. In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I'm sure after work. He probably hasn't been sober anytime in the last ten years, and he's only 22. He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960's, and to make things worse, he brings his big dog to work. Every f'ing day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke. Hell, sometimes I even think it's trying to talk with its constant bellowing. Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonalds and Burger King, every single f'ing day.

Anyway, I drive these idiots around in my van and we solve mysteries and sh*t.

That's enough complaining  Here's a video that always has me in stitches!


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

those bimin tescos burgers ,since i have been eating them i am now craving sugar cubes and oats and my breath stinks ! on the plus side my c o c k has grown over a foot and i can legally have a s h i t in the street!lol


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Mark, good luck with whatever you do in the future, a true gent.

This is the best iv got, no explanation needed

Pow!!!!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

kempe said:


> All the best buddy hope you find the path that makes you happy
> 
> E-Lites Gangnam Baby TV Ad - YouTube


Like that a lot


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah guys - alot of these have had me in stiches already today. Loving it !! :lol:

I am not going to be able to choose just one, so I reckon what I will do is when the thread closes at 8pm tomorrow night I will choose my favourite 10 and put it to a vote to find the winner, and I will give the prize to the one with the most votes and also a little "gift" to all the top 5 

5 in particular already so far have made me laugh my bloody head off !!!! 

:lol:

Thanks guys


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Good Luck Mark
The teacher asked the class to use the word 'fascinate' in a sentence.

Molly put up her hand and said, 'My family went to my granddad's farm, and
we all saw his pet sheep. It was fascinating.'

The teacher said, 'That was good, but I wanted you to use the word fascinate, not fascinating'.

Sally raised her hand. She said,'My family went to see Rock City and I was fascinated.' ...

The teacher said, 'Well, that was good Sally, but I wanted you to use the word 'fascinate.'

Little Johnny raised his hand. The teacher hesitated because she had been
burned by Little Johnny before. She finally decided there was no way he
could damage the word 'fascinate', so she called on him for his offering.

Johnny said, 'My aunt Gina has a sweater with ten buttons, but her **** are
so big she can only fasten eight.'

The teacher sat down and cried.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Not interested in your prize Mark. Only to wish you the best in the future pal


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

lmfao this still cracks me up.It actualy sends a tear down my eye of laughter lol


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

This make chuckle every time, maybe its because the brummy accents are so close to home


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

The mrs face when sge see the bank balance lol


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## RyanT (Dec 2, 2012)

All the best mate :thumb:


'Some idiot wrote RETARD in the snow on my car window. It took me frigging ages to lick it off.'


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Makes me laugh, so I hope you share the same silly sense of humour to


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

danga200 said:


> Good luck on your new venture.


As my picture didn't display I think it's fair I have another pop lol.

I sat down to watch a porn film last night but it was just a picture of this fat bloke masturbating. Then I realised I hadn't turned the bloody telly on.


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

this one with spike milligan and michael barrymore did make me chuckle


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I never win anything, but if we share a similar sense of humour then I think I might be in for a chance for the first time!

All the best either way mate, I've seen some of the things you've done on this forum and you've been truly inspiring and a pleasure to read, I take my hat off to you.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

whats ET short for?


















cos hes got little legs

good luck with your new venture


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

An elderly couple sat in a church service, 
the wife turns round to her husband and says '' i have just done a silent fart, i hope no-one smells it''
her husband replies '' turn your hearing aid on''


Good luck


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

What's green and smells of pork?


Kermit's finger.


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

I haven't seen details of what is yet to come after detailing but good luck in your future endeavors.

As for something funny, this had me laughing for ages last week. Might have been posted before I haven't checked.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's a new one for you Mark, doubt you've seen it...

it's the "one bucket method"






:lol: Oh the irony :lol: well made myself laugh anyway :lol:

Good luck for the future :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Bloody hell you making life hard for yourself here mate trying to pick the funniest one here.

So ill just say byebye

AFRIKAANS	tot siens
ALBANIAN	ditën e mirë
ALSATIAN	wédersah
ARABIC	ma'as-salama
ARMENIAN	tstesoutyoun
AZERI	sag olun
BAMBARA	an'kié
BASQUE	adio / agur / ez adiorik
BELARUSIAN	Да пабачэння (da pabačennia)
BENGALI	biday
BERBER	gha-tamgraout
BOBO	ka tanga dia
BOSNIAN	do viđenja (formal) / ćao (informal)
BRETON	kenavo
BULGARIAN	довиждане (dovijdáne [formal] ) / cíao
BURMESE	thwa me knor
CATALAN	adéu / a reveure
CHECHEN	adika yoyla
CHEROKEE	donadagohvi (to one) / dodadagohvi (to many)
CHINESE (MANDARIN)	zài jiàn (simplified: 再见 - traditional: 再見)
CORSICAN	salutu
CROATIAN	do vidjenja (formal) / ćao (informal)
CZECH	na shledanou
DANISH	farvel (formal) / hej hej (coll.)
DARI	khudafez
DOGON	amayugotoro
DUTCH	tot ziens
ENGLISH	good bye
ESPERANTO	gxis revido 
øis revido (Times SudEuro font)
ESTONIAN	head aega
EWÉ	sofézi
FAROESE	farvæl
FINNISH	näkemiin
FLEMISH	tot ziens
FRENCH	au revoir
FRISIAN	oant sjen
FRIULAN	ariviodisi
GALICIAN	adeus
GALLO	a la perchenne
GEORGIAN	ნაxვამდის (nakhvamdis) / mshvidobit
GERMAN	auf Wiedersehen (formal) / Tschüss (informal)
GREEK	antio / geia sas
HAITIAN CREOLE	orévwa / babay
HEBREW	lehitraot
HINDI	namaste
HUNGARIAN	viszontlátásra
ICELANDIC	bless
INDONESIAN	selamat tinggal / sampai ketemu lagi
IRISH GAELIC	slán (pronounced "slawn")
ITALIAN	arrivederci
JAPANESE	sayônara
KABYLIAN	a themlilith / ar thoufath / kim dhilahna
KHMER	chum reap lhear
KINYARWANDA	murabeho
KOREAN	ahn nyung hee ke se yo (to someone staying at the place you're leaving) 
ahn nyung hee ka se yo (to someone leaving the place you're staying at)
KRIO	bye bye / na im dat
KURDISH	bi xatre te
LAO	sok di / phôp khan mai
LATIN	vale (1 pers.) / valete (X pers.)
LATVIAN	uz redzēšanos
LIGURIAN	ciâo / adîo / scignorîa
LINGALA	tokomonana / kende malamu / tsciou
LITHUANIAN	sudie (meet again in a long time) 
iki pasimatymo (meet again soon)
LOW SAXON	houje / duuj
LUXEMBOURGEOIS	äddi
MACEDONIAN	dogledanje
MALAGASY	veloma
MALAY	selamat tinggal
MALAYALAM	pinne kanam
MALTESE	saħħa / ċaw
MAORI	ka kite anoo
MAPUCHE (MAPUDUNGUN)	pewkayal
MARATHI	punha bhetu
MONGOLIAN	bayartai (Баяртай)
MORÉ	wend na kond yindaaré
NORWEGIAN	ha det
OSSETIAN	фæндараст
PAPIAMENTU	ajo
PASHTO	de khudai pamon
PERSIAN	khodâfez / be salâmat / kheyr ****
POLISH	do widzenia
PORTUGUESE	adeus / até à próxima
ROMANI	devlesa
ROMANIAN	la revedere
RUSSIAN	До свидания (da svidaniya)
SAMOAN	tofa
SARDINIAN	adiosu (sarde) / a nos bidere (logudorese) / a si biri (campidanese)
SCOTTISH GAELIC	beannachd leat (singular, familiar)
beannacht leibh (plural, respectful)
SERBIAN	do vidjenja (formal) / ćao (informal)
SHIMAORE	kwahéri
SHONA	sara zwakanaka (plural: sarai zwakanaka)
SINDHI	mokilani
SLOVAK	do videnia
SLOVENIAN	z bogom / nasvidenje
SOBOTA	dovidenja
SPANISH	adiós / hasta la vista / hasta luego / nos vemos (MEX + STH AM)
SWAHILI	kwa heri
SWEDISH	hej då
TAGALOG	paalam na po
TAHITIAN	parahi / nana
TAMIL	paarkalame
TATAR	sau bulygyz
TELUGU	malla kalustham
THAI	สวัสดีค่ะ (sawatdii kha) - woman speaking 
สวัสดีครับ (sawatdii khrap) - man speaking
TURKISH	hosça kalin (to someone staying at the place you're leaving) 
güle güle (to someone leaving the place you're staying at)
UDMURT	dzéch lu (common form for one person) 
dzéch lue (polite form for one person or common form for two or more people)
UKRAINIAN	do pobachennya
URDU	alvida / phir milengay
VIETNAMESE	xin chào tạm biệt
WALOON (orthographe à betchfessîs)	a rvey / ki ça vos våye bén
WELSH	hwyl
WEST INDIAN CREOLE	an lot soleil
YIDDISH	zayt gezunt
YORUBA	odabo

In every language

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nGeKSiCQkPw#t=29s

You might of seen this before but still good


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You missed sign language


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

this still find it funny every time i watch it. Hows prince doing Mark


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

You helped me out in the past also mate so im declaring myself out of this one fella


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

What do you like on your burger ,a fiver each way .. all the best mark ,your a top bloke


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> this still find it funny every time i watch it. Hows prince doing Mark
> 
> (1) Loca the Pug singing......'The pug that couldn't run' - YouTube


Prince is doing very very well mate, thanks very much for asking and all your very useful advice you gave me when I first got him proved very helpful mate, thanks very much.

He is now fully house trained, and "howls" literally like a wolf in the wild whenever he wants to go out for his toilet needs, and we have not had any "accidents" in the house since November.

He has settled in really well and no longer chases the cat, the rabbit or the chinchilla now.

He is also now walking much better on the lead, without pulling my arms out of my sockets, thanks to some local dog training classes we took him too.

Pic below shows how he is now ( was taken just the other day ), so you can see he has grown alot and looks like a different dog now to the one we picked up from the Dog Rescue back at the end of October 



















Thanks mate


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

He's looking good mate well done. you will fine as time goes he will just become better and better. hope your new plans bring you nothing but joy and just remember where still here.
best of look mate


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

This bloke tries hard, but his video and song IMO is quite funny  hope you enjoy. I've read quite a few of your posts and quite a few posts about you and you seem to be a top bloke :thumb: all the best whatever you do next

Alex


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry if you're not allowed two jokes but I've just remembered my favourite 

A piece of string walks in to a bar after a hard days work...

*String:* Hi, can I have a pint please mate?

*Landlord:* Sorry mate, we don't serve string!

The string was really pissed off but he still badly wanted a drink and the next closest bar was over a mile and he could not be bothered... The string came up with a plan. He wen't outside, *tied himself in a knot and combed his hair*, he then went back in the bar...

*String:* Hi mate, can I have a pint please mate?

*Landlord:* Aren't you that piece of string that was in here five minutes ago?

*String:* What? Nah mate... I'm afraid not.

:lol: Made me chuckle even when I just wrote it :lol:


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

“I went to the doctor and he said, ‘You’ve got hypochondria.’ I said, ‘Not that as well.’”


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Joke:

Question: What's E.T short for?

Answer: Because he's got little legs :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I went to the doctor to talk to him about these strange dreams Ive been having He asked what were they 

The night before it was a dream about a teepee
And last night it was a dream about a wigwam


The doctor said is ok your twotents


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Great idea for a thread Mark, am enjoying these posts...

My fav joke:

Policeman walks up to a prostitute, "hello hello hello, have you ever been picked up by the fuzz before?" he says.

The pro replies "Nah officer, but I've been swung around by my t*its!"


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

good luck with your new venture. you deserve every success.


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

What Bee produces milk?








A boobee... :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Hahahahaha !!!!!!!

These are all having me in hysterics !!!!! 

:lol:

Loving It !!!

Will choose my favourite "top 10" at 8pm tonight ready for voting.

Really, a big thanks guys for joining in, its great fun and really cheering me up, as well as many other members I hope, on these cold winter days


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great initiative 

hope you like this one


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

A couple more from the archives...


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

This made me laugh loads


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I appologise in advance for my old favourates

There are 10 cows in a field, which one is nearest to Iraq - Cow eight (Kuwait)
There are 10 cows in a field, which one is on holiday - The one with the wee calf (week off)
Where does saddam hussein keep his cd's - in iraq!
Whats the difference between Bing Crosbie and Walt Disney - Bing sings and Walt disney!

Can think of any more at the minute but that may be best.

Anyway Mark all the best in your new venture, doubt i will win as there is some crackers here already.

Take care and good luck


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html

Good luck with it all Mark :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> I appologise in advance for my old favourates
> 
> There are 10 cows in a field, which one is nearest to Iraq - Cow eight (Kuwait)
> There are 10 cows in a field, which one is on holiday - The one with the wee calf (week off)
> ...


Oh reminded me of a silly joke...

Two cows standing in a field, 
one cow say "Moooo"
the other says "you git, I was about to say that!"


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

These have been so so funny - I am going to really struggle to pick just 10 !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say sorry to the Admins/Mods, as after thinking about it, I really should of put this thread in the Off Topic section. Sorry.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Whilst we're on the subject about cattle... An old bull and a young bull stand on a hillside, overlooking a pasture. The young bull says to the old bull, “Hey, let’s run down and **** one of those heifers.” The old bull replies, “let’s walk down and **** ‘em all.”


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

A guy takes his girlfriend to Jamaica for a romantic weekend. The first day, he gets her name tattooed on his ****. When it’s erect, it reads “WENDY” and “WY” otherwise. They go to the beach the next day, and they see another guy with “WY” on his ****. They ask him if he, too, has a girlfriend named Wendy. He says, “No, mine says ‘Welcome to Jamaica. Have a nice day.’”
Good luck in your new venture Mark, you'll be missed!


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

I've just had my first cage fight. 

You should see the state of the budgie


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I did a Race for Life yesterday... I had my iPad & wallet, he had a knife & a scouse accent


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck for the future Mark!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, this has been lots of fun.

They have all had me in tears of laughter, so funny, it was so so hard to pick just 10 as I could easily have picked over 20 !!!

I have chosen 10 that really made me laugh.

If eveyone would be happy to vote for their favourites I would really appreciate it.

I will give the Wax and mystery box to the winner, and a little gift to the next 4 ( top 5 ).

Thanks guys, it was real good fun 

Poll closes at 8.02pm tomorrow night


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Jody gets my vote, Only because i know his thank you speech will be the best :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Jody gets my vote, Only because i know his thank you speech will be the best :lol:


Thanks...

Wilco is not getting my vote, that was one slow 99 seconds... and I even knew I wouldn't get a decent picture at the end but found myself 'having to check'.... :wall:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Wilco is not getting my vote, that was one slow 99 seconds... and I even knew I wouldn't get a decent picture at the end but found myself 'having to check'.... :wall:


:lol::lol::lol:

Me Too !!!!!!


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

Awh shame I didn't get into the top 10 but good luck everyone!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mullan said:


> Awh shame I didn't get into the top 10 but good luck everyone!


Was so hard to choose a top 10 mate, they all had me in hysterics !!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

This guy is so selfless and if half the people in the world were like mark i think we would all be a lot closer to a perfect world.

A real nice bloke that will be missed alot on here and not only a member of the year but a member forever.

Good luck Mark


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> This guy is so selfless and if half the people in the world were like mark i think we would all be a lot closer to a perfect world.
> 
> A real nice bloke that will be missed alot on here and not only a member of the year but a member forever.
> 
> Good luck Mark


Thanks mate, I really appreciate hearing that from someone who must of been highly considered for Member of the Year 2012 themselves :thumb:

Thanks mate


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Mark, wishing you all the best mate. Hope the new venture works out for you! 

I like this one:

A duck walks into a bar and asks, "Got any grapes?"

The bartender, confused, tells the duck no. The duck thanks him and leaves.

The next day, the duck returns and asks, "Got any grapes?"

Again, the bartender tells him, "No -- the bar does not serve grapes, has never served grapes and, furthermore, will never serve grapes." The duck thanks him and leaves.

The next day, the duck returns, but before he can say anything, the bartender yells, "Listen, duck! This is a bar! We do not serve grapes! If you ask for grapes again, I will nail your stupid duck beak to the bar!"

The duck is silent for a moment, and then asks, "Got any nails?"

Confused, the bartender says no.

"Good!" says the duck. "Got any grapes?"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

tangledmonkey said:


> Mark, wishing you all the best mate. Hope the new venture works out for you!
> 
> I like this one:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

LOVE IT :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

All the best Mark


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Wilco is not getting my vote, that was one slow 99 seconds... and I even knew I wouldn't get a decent picture at the end but found myself 'having to check'.... :wall:












Yeah but with it being me you still lived in hope didn't you!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhh just realised I'm too late :-(

Oh well, all the best mark! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Wilco is not getting my vote, that was one slow 99 seconds... and I even knew I wouldn't get a decent picture at the end but found myself 'having to check'.... :wall:


Those 99 seconds took forever, great pair tho  :lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Those 99 seconds took forever, great pair tho  :lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Voting closes at 8.02pm tonight and it could not be closer !!!.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bumpaty bump


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

3 hours to go, voting could not be closer !!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

BUMP - just to remind you, it was Wilco who promised boobage & gave you a pencil drawing!!!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> BUMP - just to remind you, it was Wilco who promised boobage & gave you a pencil drawing!!!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> BUMP - just to remind you, it was Wilco who promised boobage & gave you a pencil drawing!!!!


Check the GC I think I'm well in credit personally


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi mark always enjoyed reading your threads. All the best to you and all your family in your new venture/adventure. Ps did you ever get your lasses car to run.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Samkia said:


> Hi mark always enjoyed reading your threads. All the best to you and all your family in your new venture/adventure. Ps did you ever get your lasses car to run.


No mate, we never got it running, just someting we never got round to doing yet !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

WILCO IS THE WINNER !

Nice one Wilco mate - you win the Dodo and the Mystery Box 

Runner up gifts go to....

J1ody
Alex1984
Kerrcentral
Sitalchauhan
Putzie 


Send me your addresses guys and I will get this all out in the post on Monday


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

And just wanted to say a BIG THANKS to everyone who had a laugh on this thread, the posts had me in fits of laughter, it was GREAT FUN

Thanks Guys


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Mark, just before you disappear from this forum, there's one thing you should know about me and it's that I have sexdaily, I mean dyslexia! 
Good luck for the future and like others have said don't be a stranger!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

stantheman said:


> Hi Mark, just before you disappear from this forum, there's one thing you should know about me and it's that I have sexdaily, I mean dyslexia!
> Good luck for the future and like others have said don't be a stranger!


:lol::lol::lol::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Cheers mate


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done wilco... Let us know what its like rubbing a rainforest.

Mark you're a generous guy, but honestly I didn't enter to win anything just to make peeps laugh.

I'll pm my address on the proviso that I'll carry on your generous nature on this site & helping out others, besides this thread has been great!

All the best to you.

Jody


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Well done wilco... Let us know what its like rubbing a rainforest.
> 
> Mark you're a generous guy, but honestly I didn't enter to win anything just to make peeps laugh.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, it was nice to "go out" on a fun thread 

And this thread had me and my Maria is hysterics !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to echo Jodys comments really Mark, I only intended to give you a chuckle not actually win anything.
Some of your work has been outstanding and your generosity levels will have to change if your business is to be a success lol. But seriously now good luck for the future mate and don't be a stranger!


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks very much Mark, you will be greatly missed on these forums. Your thread where you detailed a stranger's Nissan Sunny is one of my favourite ever (read all 50+ pages!) and is a perfect example of your amazing generosity. I will send you a PM now and have something a bit different to offer in return which I hope you will be able to take me up on. Pop back on the forums whenever you get a bit of free time to keep in contact, and of course I wish you the best of luck in your new business


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

sitalchauhan said:


> Thanks very much Mark, you will be greatly missed on these forums. Your thread where you detailed a stranger's Nissan Sunny is one of my favourite ever (read all 50+ pages!) and is a perfect example of your amazing generosity. I will send you a PM now and have something a bit different to offer in return which I hope you will be able to take me up on. Pop back on the forums whenever you get a bit of free time to keep in contact, and of course I wish you the best of luck in your new business


Cheers mate, your Scooby Doo joke was hilarious, really made me laugh. I was reading it thinking "my god this poor guy works with some weird people" LOL !!!

Cheers mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Just to echo Jodys comments really Mark, I only intended to give you a chuckle not actually win anything.
> Some of your work has been outstanding and *your generosity levels will have to change if your business is to be a success* lol. But seriously now good luck for the future mate and don't be a stranger!


Yes, this is why Maria is running it with me, to keep me "profit minded" LOL !!!

Thanks mate, your joke was hilarious, even if it did waste 99 seconds of my life !!!!

:lol:


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Truly amazing generosity Mark.

Thanks


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

but


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I can only echo what's been said on here. I haven't been on here long (started coming back on here more) and the only thread that sticks out is the one where you detailed that guys car.
You sound like a great guy, I hope whatever it is that you're going to be doing really works out for you.
And this thread, at first I was like, yeah I want those gifts. Then it just turned into a funny thread and gave me some great laughs, shame you didn't keep it running for longer.

Anyway I've typed too much already....good luck chuck!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

All parcels in this thread were posted, either by Royal Mail or APC Couriers, on Friday morning, so if you did not get it today it will be with you on Monday 

Cheers guys

Mark


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

And as Mark said my prize arrived today!!!! What a top man, a near as damn it full Rain Forrest rub and a few other products to have a play with. You Sir are a diamond and thank you so much!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Me too, it was like playing parcel the parcel with myself... you certainly have the nack of packaging down.

Thank you Mark

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Cheers guys, glad the stuff arrived safely and hope they prove to be useful to you both


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you very much mark for the pressie , you must of been reading my mind as just what i was looking for , good luck in the future mate !


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

My prize arrived safely and can't wait to try them out once the weather starts improving. Thanks again Mark and best of luck! (p.s. Check your PM inbox)


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Cheers guys, glad the stuff arrived safely and hope they prove to be useful to you both


Yup I can always find use for a used gimp suit & a pack of mini cheddars!

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Yup I can always find use for a used gimp suit & a pack of mini cheddars!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


:lol::lol::lol:

Thats good news, I have been looking for a new owner of those items ever since I bought myself a deluxe version of it !!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

sitalchauhan said:


> My prize arrived safely and can't wait to try them out once the weather starts improving. Thanks again Mark and best of luck! (p.s. Check your PM inbox)


Cheers Sital - Yes, I have just noticed I have got that email from you mate and will get it sorted asap 

Cheers mate


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

My pressie got sent to mums address so only picked it up on the weekend just gone.

Thank you very much Mark, it was very kind of you and i wish you all the success in your future venture.

Thanks Again

Alex


----------

